

Startup Ideas We'd Like to Fund (2008) - spremraj
http://old.ycombinator.com/ideas.html

======
w1ntermute
There's a new list here:
[http://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/](http://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/)

------
nailer
> 5\. Enterprise software 2.0. Enterprise software companies sell bad software
> for huge amounts of money.

Fittingly, in 2015 there's companies selling bad /web/ software for huge
amounts of money, e.g. Atlassian products, and we're on a second wave of
companies producing better alternatives as the once-upstarts become sales and
marketing machines.

------
spremraj
I posted this under the title that "PG's 2008 startup ideas are still
untapped"

------
pen2l
I would love to hear from pg himself if he still stands by this piece.

